# Confused about maid agency /process



## mb456 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new here and just moved to Abu Dhabi. We would like to bring in a maid from Phillipines who we know already but I'm really confused about the process. I spoke to her and she said the normal process is for us to contact an agency here and they will arrange for everything. 
I have contacted one agency and they said, yes, they can bring her over but first we need to get her visa. Is this right or have I misunderstood something? I'm not quite sure what the point of getting an agency (which is talking about charging 5000 DHS without flights) if they don't even arrange the visa. 
Is there somewhere with a guide to getting a maid into UAE? Also where would I find a list of maid agencies?
Thanks, mb


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/uaehousemaids/

Some useful info there


----------



## Rogersam (Oct 29, 2013)

You have to know the rules involved in hiring maids in UAE. They have a separate maid visa in UAE. Failure to comply can lead to legal prosecution, fines and even a prison sentence.
Visit here for more relevant information: Sponsoring Maids in UAE | Housemaid Visa Procedures in Dubai, Abu dhabi | UAE - MaidCV


----------



## Rogersam (Oct 29, 2013)

You have to know the rules involved in hiring maids. They have seperate maid visa in UAE.
There are legal requirements in the UAE law with regards to the employment of domestic servants. For more information visit here: maid visa Dubai


----------

